# New 29fbh-s



## Racechasers (Feb 22, 2005)

Hello, I'm a new member to the forum. Have been a visitor since last fall, great site!!! I just put a down payment on a 2005 29FBH-S at the show in Timonium Md this past weekend. My wife and I are very excited. We're trading in a wonderful toy hauler but the 5th wheel is going to be more practical for us. We are due to pick up the Outback March 4th. The one concern I have is regarding the forum that talks about the lack of support in the nose cap. I did notice at the show as I was leaving that the "glob" of sealer was there that they talked about in the forum titled "5th wheel owners check this out". Obviously I will ask them to look at it. But if they tell me it looks fine and I get down there to pick it up and it seems soft I'm not to sure what to do. Do I take delivery of it and keep my fingers crossed? Do I demand it be fixed? Even if as the thread says Keystone isn't fixing it unless there is a crack or a breech in the seal. Although some dealers apparantly did fix or put support in the nose caps. Just a little unsure what to do. I might get down there and it will be fine, I don't know but I need to be prepared for whatever comes up. Any suggestions? Thanks for any advice offered.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

First off, Welcome to Outbackers.

Second, Inspect the trailer closely at the PDI and if it is soft or seems to be a serious question mark ask the dealer to action it. If he does the keystone line that it actually has to break to be fixed then get it in writing exactly how long they will cover it and if it does not meet your comfort factor tell them and see if you can get it extended.

Good luck and Happy Camping


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Welcome! We have the same unit as you...love it! You'll really enjoy the storage space inside and out! What color is your interior?


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

You'll need a ladder to properly inspect the area. Generally look right above the marker lights.
CamperAndy had it right. Once you inspect it and discuss what you find with your dealer, make sure you get in writing that you found it during PDI and expressed your concern. Ask them to document it for yuo what steps would be taken post warranty if the area should fail.

Good luck and enjoy.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Racechasers (Feb 22, 2005)

outtatown said:


> Welcome! We have the same unit as you...love it! You'll really enjoy the storage space inside and out! What color is your interior?
> [snapback]24645[/snapback]​


It is the Desert Rose color.


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

HI we have that unit too sunny We were just at the rv show and the one sitting on the floor had the indentations just like ours. If I had noticed them asa defect before I bought I would have insisted it was fixed. They rolled my roof back and said there were no structural issues, so now I guess I will wait. You have the ball in your court , since they do not have your money. I believe they will go through some effort to make the sale complete. Please keep us posted, you are going to







love







this camper, at least I do


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Beautiful! We saw that one at the show last year and plopped downsome money on it...then when we went to the log, saw the fawn color, and since our last TT was rose, decided to switch it up a bit. All their colors are awesome!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Welcome Racechasers family









With a name like that, I like you already!








Sorry I can't really answer your questions. There are many others here with far more experince that can give you better advise!

Just wanted to welcome you aboard.

Happy trails,
Doug


----------



## Racechasers (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks to all the welcome wishes and the advice. I just got off the phone with the sales rep and he suggested two things. One the show runs thru this coming weekend and my trailer is in the show so it'll be there thru Sunday. But the rep suggested I either call or stop in Saturday the rep from Keystone will be there and I can talk to him about that issue. And also he wants me to call next week after the show and explain this to the service manager with him again and they'll take a look at it to make sure everything looks ok. So I've been hearing all the right things so far.


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Racechasers said:


> Thanks to all the welcome wishes and the advice. I just got off the phone with the sales rep and he suggested two things. One the show runs thru this coming weekend and my trailer is in the show so it'll be there thru Sunday. But the rep suggested I either call or stop in Saturday the rep from Keystone will be there and I can talk to him about that issue. And also he wants me to call next week after the show and explain this to the service manager with him again and they'll take a look at it to make sure everything looks ok. So I've been hearing all the right things so far.
> [snapback]24683[/snapback]​


Maybe I'm misunderstanding...your new trailer will be at the show? If it's there and open, you'll have about 600 people traipsing through it. when we bought ours at the show, they locked it up and wouldn't let anyone go through it...a $100 check to hold it did that. They really can get kind of messed up with everyone and their brother walking through..kids jumping up and down etc.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi Racechasers
Just like to say Congrats on the Outback and welcome to the group.
From another PA Outbacker.
Don action


----------



## Racechasers (Feb 22, 2005)

outtatown said:


> Racechasers said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to all the welcome wishes and the advice. I just got off the phone with the sales rep and he suggested two things. One the show runs thru this coming weekend and my trailer is in the show so it'll be there thru Sunday. But the rep suggested I either call or stop in Saturday the rep from Keystone will be there and I can talk to him about that issue. And also he wants me to call next week after the show and explain this to the service manager with him again and they'll take a look at it to make sure everything looks ok. So I've been hearing all the right things so far.
> ...


Actually this is the second camper we bought off a dealer at a show in which our trailer was one that they brought to the show. And although I understand your point and wish they would close the trailer up these dealers pay alot of money to show their products at shows. If they were to close up the Outback we bought they wouldn't have a fifth wheel to show it is the only one they have there. We asked when we bought the first camper but they said they needed to keep it open so they could show the product. I understand both arguments, I'll just have make sure I give it a thorough check during our pdi.


----------

